# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  راهنمــــــــــــــایی برای شروع!!!!!!!!!

## MohadeseH_M5R

*توسط جناب*
*010203*

*(دیدم بخام  بگم  به خودشون وقت گرفته میشه و ممکنه حوصله هم نداشته باشن!خودم گذاشتم
با عرض پوزش جناب)
دوستان من نزدیکی 8 میلیون برای کنکور خرج کردم..هنوزم ترازام توی قلم چی 4500 هس..
**

**خداشاهده میرفتم ی پراید قستی میخریدم باهاش مسافر کشی میکردم خیلی برام بهتر بود ..
*
*تورو خدا یکی جوابمو بده.. 
*
*هرکی راه حل بهتر داره به من بگه بخدا حق ضمش رو میدم...
*
*خواهشا یکی جواب بده من پارسال هم توی کنکور رد شدم..
*
*شمارا به خدا یکی جواب بده..میترسم 5 ماه دیگس..یکی جواب بده من رو درک کنید خواهش میکنم....
*

*چیکار  کنم حالو روزم از اینی که هس بهتر باشه..کسی مشاور خوب میشناسه یانه..هرکی  میشناسه بهم بگه مممنونم ..نوکر همتون هم هستم داداشای گلم آبجیایی عزیزم  یکی جواب بده ..l مشکل من اینه که نمیفهمم چه جوری شروع کنم.   .ممنوم***

----------


## Mr.Emadi

هیچوقت واسه شروع دیر نیست!

فقط باید ببینی چی میخوای!

هدفت چیه،دوس داری کجا بری،چی بخونی

ببینی دوس داری ایندت رو بسازی،یا اینکه هر چه پیش اید خوش اید!!

شما بجای ولخرجی،فقط باید یکم عزم و اراده داشته باشید!

فقط کافیه بخواید!

اینقدم نا امید نباشید،

نه مشاور میخواین،نه کسی که بتون بگه چطوری شروع کنید!

شروع که کنید خیلی چیزا رو میفهمید!

خوندن نباید فقط حفظ کردن باشه،باید با درس خوندن حال کنید

باید بفهمیدش،روی درسایی که دوسشون دارید هدف گذاری کنید،به تسلط برسید،اوناییم که دوس ندارید رو حد اقلش برای شروع تا ی حدی بخونید که بلد باشید

وقتی که کاملا شروع کردید همه چی عوض میشه!!

تنها چیزی که میخواید اینه که خوب و مفهومی بخونید

سوالی داشتید بپرسید،تونستم جواب میدم

----------


## rezmile

پس همدردیم. :Y (538):  :Y (538): 
نگران نباش.
حل میشه.(چطوری؟ :Y (463):  :Y (463): )

----------


## 010203

به نظرتون پزشکی قبول میشم توی این 5 ماه..
چون از نظر منبع من کم کاستی ندارم..
من همه ی dvdهای تو سایت رو دارم همشونو دارم...
تازه کلاس خصوصی واسه عربی و زیست هم میرمم....فقد یه خرده روحیه ام ضعیفه همین..
میخوام ا روزی 12 ساعت شروع کنم..
یا خداااااااااااااااااااااا کمکم کن..
من نماز نمیخونم شاید به این خاطر باشه ..کارام همه گره خورده..
بچه ها اسمم محموده شمارا به خدا برام دعا کنید ..
الهی شما هم به رشته دلخواه تون برسید ..
واسه منم دعا کنید مرسی..دوستان گلم.دم همتون گرررررررررم :Y (736):  :Y (736):  :Y (736):  :Y (736):  :Y (736):  :Y (736):  :Y (736):  :Y (736):  :Y (736):

----------


## 010203

دوستاااان ... 
برای زیست کلاس خصوصی هم میرم ..همه ی دی وی دیا هارو دارم بازم توی آزمون کم میزنم..اگه میشه برای درس زیست شناسی ..بگید چیکار کنم .....بگید برای زیست چه جوری بخونم.مرسی دووووووووووستان گلم ..دم همتوون گرم . :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

* اقا محمود توکل کنید به خدا!!!!!!!
انشا...نمازتونم از امشب شروع کنید خداییش ارامشی که به ادم میده هیچی دیگه نمیده!!!!!!!
حرف های اقای عمادی هم خلی خوب بود حتما بهش توجه کنید انشا...روز به روز موفق تر شوید!!!!!!*
*فقط من رشتم تجربی نبوده بچه ها هم تا اخرشب میان راهنمایی تون میکنن*
*البته تو این تایپیک هم حرف های خوبی زده شده*
*http://forum.konkur.in/thread8801.html**انشا...مشکلتون حل میشه!!!*

*موفق باشید!!!*
*الا بذکرالله تطمین القلوب*

----------


## N I L O O

از اونجایی که میگی مشکل منبع نداری مشخص است تا از یه کتاب دلسرد شدی رفتی یکی دیگه خریدی و واسه همینه که گیج شدی(میخوای همه رو بخونی و نمیشه)،داداش محمود لازم نیست همه کتاب ها و سی دی هات رو بخونی ،فقط یکسری رو بخون و فکر کن اصلا بعضیشون رو نداری،حالا اونی که برداشتی رو تا آخر بخون و با دقت بخون و نه نگران وقت باش و نه چیز دیگه ای(هرجا که گیر افتادی میتونی از یه منبع دیگت استفاده کنی)،هر جایی هم که به مشکل خوردی بیا اینجا بپرس تا رفع شه و کامل کامل یاد بگیری،اصلا هم ناامید نشو،اونقدر بودند کسایی که تو چند ماه به موفقیت رسیدند که نگو، هیچ منبعی با منبع دیگه تفاوت زمین تا آسمون نمیکنه و فقط باید خوند،کم کم راه میوفتی.تست هم فراموش نشه

خواستن توانستن است :Yahoo (70):

----------


## Mr.Emadi

دوست گلم،

ادم اینقدر قدرت داره هر کاری و انجام بده،ایشالا شمام میتونی!!

به نظرم برای شروع از ساعتای کمتر شروع کن

سنگ بزرگ نشونه ی نزدنه!

از کم شروع کن،راه ک افتادی میتونی هر کاری که میخوای انجام بدی!

ببین عزیز،دور خودتو شلوغ نکن،فک نکن همه کتابارو باس بخونی

نه،واسه هر درسی یه کتاب انتخاب کن!!

فقط یک کتاب برای شروع!!

بشین از همین امشب برنامه رو انالیز کن

ی برنامه سبک واسه ازمون این هفته بجین!

درسایی که توش قدرت بیشتری داری تمرکز کن تا نتیجه بهتری بگیری

----------


## A.H.Shokouhi

> به نظرتون پزشکی قبول میشم توی این 5 ماه..
> چون از نظر منبع من کم کاستی ندارم..
> من همه ی dvdهای تو سایت رو دارم همشونو دارم...
> تازه کلاس خصوصی واسه عربی و زیست هم میرمم....فقد یه خرده روحیه ام ضعیفه همین..
> میخوام ا روزی 12 ساعت شروع کنم..
> یا خداااااااااااااااااااااا کمکم کن..
> من نماز نمیخونم شاید به این خاطر باشه ..کارام همه گره خورده..
> بچه ها اسمم محموده شمارا به خدا برام دعا کنید ..
> الهی شما هم به رشته دلخواه تون برسید ..
> واسه منم دعا کنید مرسی..دوستان گلم.دم همتون گرررررررررم


ببین یکی از بزرگترین مشکلات همین تعدد منابعه
شاید همین علت سردرگمیته
باید سعی کنی منابع اضافی رو بذاری کنار
اینطوری ذهنت از شولوغ پولوغی در می آد
راجع به نماز
نماز به نظر من حداقل کاریه که ما میتونیم انجام بدیم و از دستمون بر می آد
وقتی نمیخونی تو دلت میگی حتما خدا با من در افتاده که این همه بدبختی اومده سرم  :Yahoo (4): )
ولی خدا مهربون تر از این حرفاست
همینم که به دلت افتاده که گیر کارت نماز نخوندنه ، شاید خودش یه جرقه باشه...
خدا به نماز من و شما هیچ احتیاجی نداره
همه این عبادت ها واسه خوده آدمه
واسه آرامشش
واسه سعادتش
خدا هم چون مارو دوست داره و سعادت مارو میخواد میگه نماز بخونین
خدا تو رو هم دوست داره
حواسش بهت هست
برای چندمین بار میگم، خود خدا میگه اگه یه قدم بیاین به سمتم، 10 قدم میام سمتتون
تو هم توکلت به خدا باشه
تا کنکور حدود 5 ماه و نیم باقی مونده
برای کسی که پشت کنکوریه و تقریبا تمام وقتش خالیه، این فرصت خیلی خوبه.
تا روزی 14 ساعت هم میتونی بخونی
ولی کم کم پیش برو که دل زده و ناامید نشی
یه چیزی حدود 2000 ساعت وقت داری.
من خودم کلا پارسال از اول تابستون تقریبا 2300 ساعت خوندم
قدر این وقتتو بدون
این پشت کنکوری بودن و مدرسه نرفتنت یه مزیته نسبت به کسایی که مدرسه میرن
منطقی باش و سعی کن کم کم برسی به هدفت

----------


## venus95

مورد های زیادی داشتیم اخیرا ترازشون از4000به 6000رسیدن ...اگه بتونی3تا آزمونای جمع بندی آخروبه 6000یا7000برسونی حتمارشته دلخواهت قبول میشی ...وقتم داری پس فقط تلاش کن وتوکل ب خدا

----------


## edi138485

سلام
ببینید دوستان، ببخشید اگه ممکنه نصیحت وار بنظر برسه، و همینطور ممکنه در بعضی موارد نظر شخصیم رو تعمیم میدم..
اول باید بدونید چی میخواید
و بعد درک کنید واسه رسیدن بهش چی نیاز دارید
بعد از این دوتا باید با داشته هاتون برنامه ریزی کنید و ارادتون رو بکار بندازید
خلاصه که
با پنج ماه، از صفر شروع کردن:
رسیدن به رتبه های زیر۵۰۰ منطقه های یک و دو(یعنی دانشگاه های تهران) تو کنکور تجربی این یکی دو سال، اگه نگیم محاله ، مطمئنا خیلی سخته
واسه تا رتبه ی ۱۰۰۰ منطقه هابازم خیلی سخته و لی شدنی تره(میشه شهر های خوب،و مراکز استانها)
برای تا ۱۵۰۰ منطقه های یک و دو(یعنی قبولی در شهرهای پزشکی دور تر و رشته هایی مثل دارو سازی و...)هم کار کمی سخته ولی با برنامه دور از دسترس نیست
و...
پس اولین قدم درک نیازه
حالا اگه فرض بگیریم شما میخواید تا ۱۵۰۰ بیارید
خوب منابع خوب نیاز دارید،و همینطور درک از درصد مورد نیاز
مثلا برای رتبه ی هزار و پونصد منطقه ی دو
شما با دو سیستم زیر میتونید نتیجه بگیرید(منبع تخمین رتبه قلمچی)
الف)فارسی۶۵/عربی۳۰/دینی۶۵/زبان۶۵/ریاضی۲۰/زیست۸۰/فیزیک۴۰/شیمی۸۰
ب)فارسی۶۰/عربی۵۰/دینی۶۰/زبان۵۰/ریاضی۴۵/زیست۶۰/فیزیک۶۵/شیمی۶۵
خوب شما باید اول مدل توانمندیتو بسنجی
بعد بر اساس اون با یکی از متد های بالا درساتو پیش ببرید
اگه از ریاضی نا امیدید خوب با اختصاص وقت بیشتر با زیست و شیمی هم میشه امید داشت اما خوب هشتاد زدن زیست و شیمی چیز کمی نیست
اما اگر ریاضی سرتون میشه، باور کنید رسوندن ریاضی و فیزیک به چهل و پنجاه کار بمراتب ساده تریه تا رسوندن زیست و شیمی به هشتاد !
در نهایت هم منابعه، اگرچه در هزاران فروم و همینطور تاپبک های زیادی از همین فروم در موردش بحث شده و میشه و ممکنه ذکرش اینجا مناسب یا مجاز نباشه اما.
بدونید که بهترین منابع منابعی هستند که خونده بشن !!!! وگرنه اگه متن سوالای کنکور سال بعدم بهتون بدن و نخونین فایده نداره!
الان دیگه واسه زیست (آموزش) خیلی سبزو مهر و ماه جمع بندی، و واسه (سنجش) تانک تست/ پله ی اخرفار/همایش زیست و...(یکی از اینا !!!)کاربردی باشه فکر کنم، البته گاج و قلمچی هم بد نیستن ولی من زیاد بررسی نکردم که نظر بدم
شیمی هم که مبتکران (اموزش) واسه تست هم مبتکران/خیلی سبز و بعد اونام هرچی که باشه تفاوتش نهایتا در تغییر ۹۰به۱۰۰هست !! پس فقط تست بزنین ! مهم نیست چی...
فیزیک هم اگه وقت دارین(تو پنج ماه !) اموزش مبتکران واسه دوم و سوم و اموزش فار واسه پیش ها.. تست هم که همه خوبن واسه زیر۷۰.. اگرم وقت ندارین. سلیقه ای... هرچی دارین بخونین، مهر و ماه پایه و پیشش بد نیس اما یجا هایی ناقصه.. ولی خوبه بنسبت حجمش(دو کتابه )
ریاضی من هیچ توصیه ای ندارم !!
عمومی هم که خیلی خیلی سلیقه ایه و واسه درصد زیر هشتاد در هر درسی همهدی منابع کافی کافی هستن و فقط مهم اینه که با کتاب ارتباط برقرار کنید، من اینارو میخونم راضی ام
م من آیلس دارم زبانم بد نیس با مبتکران راضیم 
عربی هم کامل گاج واسه زیر پنجاه مناسبه حجمشم خوبه
دین و زندگی هم گاج طوسی و گاج آیات و روایات...کافیه
ادبیاتم اگه موضوعی میخونید هامون سبطی، اگرم کتاب میخونید واسه تست خلیذسبز جامع بد نیست، زبان فارسی هم توش داره

----------


## Amirio

> به نظرتون پزشکی قبول میشم توی این 5 ماه..
> چون از نظر منبع من کم کاستی ندارم..
> من همه ی dvdهای تو سایت رو دارم همشونو دارم...
> تازه کلاس خصوصی واسه عربی و زیست هم میرمم....فقد یه خرده روحیه ام ضعیفه همین..
> میخوام ا روزی 12 ساعت شروع کنم..
> یا خداااااااااااااااااااااا کمکم کن..
> من نماز نمیخونم شاید به این خاطر باشه ..کارام همه گره خورده..
> بچه ها اسمم محموده شمارا به خدا برام دعا کنید ..
> الهی شما هم به رشته دلخواه تون برسید ..
> واسه منم دعا کنید مرسی..دوستان گلم.دم همتون گرررررررررم



بخواستن توانستن!

از همین الان بگو خدایا توفیق بده شروع کنم و تا اخرش باهام باش!

خواهی دید که کم کم معجزه میشه!

این حرفایی که میزنم رو جدی بگیر با خدا باش و پادشاهی کن....

من الله توفیق....

چه کسایی بودن از بهمن شروع کردن و بهترین نتیجه رو گرفتن مث رستگار حمانی رتبه 1 تجربی و ربان 88. مصاحبه اش رو گیر بیار بخون میفهمی چی میگم.

فقط دستتو بده دست خدا و به هدفت فکر کن. خودش میرسونتت

من الله توفیق

----------


## mahsa20

خب منابع و کلاس و.. شرط لازم هستن اما شرط کافی نیستن...
خودت مفید روزانه چند ساعت درس میخونی؟
شرط کافی درس خوندن و پشتکار خودته..

----------


## 010203

خداااااااجون اینا از دوستای توی محلم بیشتر مهربونن..خدایا هرچی دلشون میخواد بهشون ده..
دست همتون میبوووسم ..
دم همتون گرم...
پس میشه...
من باید بتونم.مگه اونای دیگه از کوجا اومدن...که من نتونم..باید ..بتونم..اونم توکل به خدا..خدا همه ی بچه ها شاهدن ..از همین الان قول میدم همه ی نمازامو بخونم..
بچه هاااا دمتون گرم ...ایقد انگیزم واسه درس خوندن زیاد شده که چشمام حتی چشام کور بشه..میخونم.
من باید بتونم...دانشگاه پزشکی تهران یکی میخواد اونم منم...باید  بتونم...یا سربازی یا دانشگاه تهران..دو راه بیشتر ندارم..پس باید بلا نسبت همتون..باید مثل خر بخونم.حتی اگه چشام کور بشه..من میتونم.کنکور هیچی نداره...کنکورو زخمی میکنم.که نتونه پاشه...همچین ضربه فنیش میکنم که داور 3 امتیاز ازی رو بهم بده...من باید بتونم.یا سربازی یا دانشگاه تهران ...خدااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااایا حنجرم پاره شد..خداااااااااااااااااااا  اا فقد تاو میتونی کمک کنی..من تلاشمو میکنم نتیجه رو میدم دست تو....یا علی...دوستان خدا دست همتون رو میبوسم ..دم همتون خنک...دوووووووووووووستون دارم هواارتاا.....تا دانشگاه تهران 5 ماه دیگه وااای خدای من موچکرم..که این 5 ماه رو بهم وقت دادای ...ازت موچکرم ... :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Y (583):  :Y (583):  :Y (583):  :Y (583):  :Y (583):

----------


## 010203

> خب منابع و کلاس و.. شرط لازم هستن اما شرط کافی نیستن...
> خودت مفید روزانه چند ساعت درس میخونی؟
> شرط کافی درس خوندن و پشتکار خودته..


 سلام..هنوز شروع نکردم ولی میخوام روزی 12 ساعت شروع کنم وبالا ببرمش..ببینم چی میشه؟چی میشه نداریم..میشه...

----------


## 010203

دووووووووستان بهم پیام خصوصی درباره ی سوالم اومده...چجوری باید نیگاش کنم...ممنون میشم بهم بگی چجوری پیام های خصوصی مو نیگاه کنم..دمتون گرم

----------


## mahsa20

توکلت به خدا.. ایشالله درست میشه

----------


## N I L O O

> خداااااااجون اینا از دوستای توی محلم بیشتر مهربونن..خدایا هرچی دلشون میخواد بهشون ده..
> دست همتون میبوووسم ..
> دم همتون گرم...
> پس میشه...
> من باید بتونم.مگه اونای دیگه از کوجا اومدن...که من نتونم..باید ..بتونم..اونم توکل به خدا..خدا همه ی بچه ها شاهدن ..از همین الان قول میدم همه ی نمازامو بخونم..
> بچه هاااا دمتون گرم ...ایقد انگیزم واسه درس خوندن زیاد شده که چشمام حتی چشام کور بشه..میخونم.
> من باید بتونم...دانشگاه پزشکی تهران یکی میخواد اونم منم...باید  بتونم...یا سربازی یا دانشگاه تهران..دو راه بیشتر ندارم..پس باید بلا نسبت همتون..باید مثل خر بخونم.حتی اگه چشام کور بشه..من میتونم.کنکور هیچی نداره...کنکورو زخمی میکنم.که نتونه پاشه...همچین ضربه فنیش میکنم که داور 3 امتیاز ازی رو بهم بده...من باید بتونم.یا سربازی یا دانشگاه تهران ...خدااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااایا حنجرم پاره شد..خداااااااااااااااااااا  اا فقد تاو میتونی کمک کنی..من تلاشمو میکنم نتیجه رو میدم دست تو....یا علی...دوستان خدا دست همتون رو میبوسم ..دم همتون خنک...دوووووووووووووستون دارم هواارتاا.....تا دانشگاه تهران 5 ماه دیگه وااای خدای من موچکرم..که این 5 ماه رو بهم وقت دادای ...ازت موچکرم ...


بچه های دانشگاه  تهران،از همین الان به مسئولهای دانشگاه تهران بسپرید که صندلی های پزشکی ،یکیش ماله محمود خان است. :Y (748): 

فقط داداش محمود الان کلی انرژی داری و میدونم میری خیلی خوب میخونی اما ممکنه تو راه یک روزی یه جایی گیر کنی و یه مبحثی چیزی بد بره رو مخت و فکر کنی کل انرژی و آرزوهات الکی بوده یا نمیرسی و... اما بدون الکی نبوده و این مشکل رو با تلاش بیشتر میشه حل کرد پس منتظر مشکلات احتمالی باش(همه ی راه ها گاهی به مشکل بر میخوره) اما موفق کسی است که اونا رد کنه و ناامید نشه پس در همه ی شرایط تلاش کن و به جای غصه خوردن از شکست هات سعی کن ازشون درس بگیری و تو پیروز میدان باشی،سعی کن مفهومی و دقیق بخونی :Y (553):  :Y (583):

----------


## Khashayar

سلام،فقط یک جمله بهت میگم مفهومشو درک کنی بهترین یا بدترین شدن رو درپی داره: همه چیز بخودت بستگی داره

----------


## mohammad^s

همونطور ک دوستان گفتن 5 ماه کم نیست .البته زیادم نیست پس تو انتخاب منبع دقت کن....ب نظرم کتابای ابی کانون تو درسایی مث ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی  خیلی ب کارت میاد .چون درسنامه های مختصر و خوبی داره و همچنین تستای کنکورو کامل داره و اولویت هم با تستای کنکورو........

و ی نکته اصلا ب نتیجه فک نکن.چون اگه بهش فک کنی و اگه خدای نکرده از نتیجه دلخوات دور باشی یهو میبری و میکشی کنار...... دنبال متر و خط کشم نباش ک فلانی از تابستون شروع کرد  من نکردم یا فلانی n ساعت خونده من نخوندم........خودت و تلاشت خودت مهمی......سعی کن از خودت راضی باشی....

ی راه تضمینی هم بهت توصیه میکنم انجامش بدی 100% نتیجه رضایت بخشی میگیری....ی هفته فوق العاده بخون و تاثیرشو ببین ...ببین تو همون ی هفته چقد عقب موندگیت جبران میشه و یجورایی اعتماد ب نفست میره بالا و خیالت راحت میشه....میبینی ک مرد رقابتی و توانشو داری

و اینا بدون درسته کسایی بودن ک از زمستون و حتی عید شروع کردن ب خوندن ورتبه شدن .ولی اونا از لحظه ای ک تصمیمشون را گرفتن باتموم قدرت کار کردن وهمه چیشونو گذاشتن وسط.......  همه توانشونو .... متن امضام:"هر وقت هر چی داشتی ،گذاشتی خدا اولت میکنه"


     ******ارزش آینده از گذشته خیلی بیشتره******

----------


## hossein_R

*سلام.
*
*واقعا درود به بچه های انجمن که کم نمیگذارن.
*
*من اومدم نظر بزارم دیدم دوستان ترکوندن.

** فقط یه سری چیزا رو هم من بگم.


اینکه خداروشکر شما مشکل مالی نداری!
یعنی همه چی برات فراهمه!پس خداروشکر کن! 
چون همینجا داشتیم مورد هایی که حتی پول خرید کتاب نداشتن!متاسفانه....



در مورد نماز منم بگم:


من تا همین احیای تابستون امسال نماز نمیخوندم!
ببین نمیخام ربط بدم به کنکور و اینا بگم دلیل نتیجه نگرفتن بوده! 
ولی حالا میفهمم که کلیییی از مشکلاتم که باعث نتیجه نگرفتن تو این چند سال بوده به خاطر نماز نخوندن و اصل مطلب یعنی از خدا دور بودنه!! 
فقط همینو میگم!




ماشالا منابع درسی هم که فراوون داری

برا شروع هم به قول دکتر دکتر افشار میگفت: 
تو فقط یه چند روز بخون!هرچی میتونی بخون!مهم نیست چی! 
بعد خودت میفهمی از کجا شروع کنی و چیکار کنی... 

در ضمن یکم ازین انرژی فوق العادت رو رو درس بزاری میترکونی

**موفق باشی داداش*

----------


## 010203

> *سلام.
> *
> *واقعا درود به بچه های انجمن که کم نمیگذارن.
> *
> *من اومدم نظر بزارم دیدم دوستان ترکوندن.
> 
> ** فقط یه سری چیزا رو هم من بگم.
> 
> 
> ...


..مرسی داداشی ..دمت گرم که به فکر ما هستی..فقد نمیدونم برای درس زیست شناسی چیکار کنم.ممنون میشم اگه بهم بگی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## 010203

داداش درسته منابع زیاد دارم...ولی منابع زیاد منتش هم زیاده..الان دیگه بابام سروصداش دراومده میگه این همه امکانات برات فراهم کرده میگه پس کو نتیجش..من واسه آزمون قلم چی نیم میلیون دادم..  ولی 2 آزمونشو رفتم از تابستون..دیگه بابام حوصلش سر رفته....دیگه میخوام شروع کنم؟ اگه میشه بگید برای درس زیست شناسی اید چیکار کرد ممنونن میشم..دمتوون گرم دوستان گلم///... :Y (463):  :Y (463):  :Y (463):  :Y (463):  :Y (463):  :Y (463):

----------


## hossein_R

> ..مرسی داداشی ..دمت گرم که به فکر ما هستی..فقد نمیدونم برای درس زیست شناسی چیکار کنم.ممنون میشم اگه بهم بگی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*
قربونت کاری نکردم.

برا زیست خیلی از من قوی تر اینجا هست ولی من روشی که یاد گرفتم رو دوباره میگم. 

به نظر من اگه یک پایه رو شروع میکنی (مثلا دوم) کنارش پیش رو هم آروم جلو ببر. 
حالا نحوه خوندن: 
ببین هر فصل رو که شروع میکنی از چند تیتر تشکیل شده: 
مثلا سال سوم فصل دوم(اعصاب) 
شروع میکنی درباره نورون ها: 
اول یه دور روزنامه وار میخونی نورون هارو 
بعد برمیگردی یه دور دقیق میخونی:دقیق یعنی نه اینکه حفظ کنی!
فکر کن یه مطلب خیلی مهم تو یه سایت خورده به چشمت!با چه دقتی اونو میخونی؟ 
اگه تو خونه صداتم کنن نمیشنوی!اونجوری باید دقت کنی! 
دیدی جغد چیجوری دقت میکنه؟خخخخ (شوخی) 
حالا دور سوم برمیگردی دور واژه های مهم خط میکشی(حالا خط..هایلایت..بولد!) 
این کار برا مروره!که موقع مرور نخای دوباره همرو بخونی که وقت نیس! 

در مرحله آخر میری سراغ منبع کمک آموزشی(مثلا درسنامه خیلی سبز) برا فهم بیشتر کتاب درسی
و تست و....

این نظر منه.با این کار تسلط پیدا میکنی!چیزی که اگه نداشته باشی برا سوالای زیست به مشکل میخوری. 

بعدم خواهشا وسواس نداشته باش!بخون! چه کنم چه کنم فایده نداره! 
یهو میبینی 1 ماه گذشت هنوز نمیدونی از کجا شروع کنی. 

وقت هم زیاااااده تا کنکور همه کار میتونی بکنی! 
ایشالا رشته ای که میخای قبول شی




*

----------


## karen

اقا  شماها خیلی باحالین،همه  با یه اشاره اومدین کمک،گرچه من ادم بد شانسی هستم اما بازم امتحان میکنم.یه کمک کوچولو هم به من بکنید!!!!!
برا رتبه زیر 1000 گروه ریاضی درس ها رو باید چند در صد بزنیم؟ :Y (668):

----------


## hossein_R

> اقا  شماها خیلی باحالین،همه  با یه اشاره اومدین کمک،گرچه من ادم بد شانسی هستم اما بازم امتحان میکنم.یه کمک کوچولو هم به من بکنید!!!!!
> برا رتبه زیر 1000 گروه ریاضی درس ها رو باید چند در صد بزنیم؟


*
**
سلااام آقای بد شانس خخ 

اگه سایت کانون و گزینه دو سر زده باشی همههه چی اونجا هست قشنگ تفهیم میشی 

این لینکاش: 


*لیست رشته ها

مشاهده کارنامه های کنکور سراسری - گزینه دو

----------


## karen

> *
> **
> سلااام آقای بد شانس خخ 
> 
> اگه سایت کانون و گزینه دو سر زده باشی همههه چی اونجا هست قشنگ تفهیم میشی 
> 
> این لینکاش: 
> 
> 
> ...


ممنونم  :Y (767):

----------


## nasrin22

> به نظرتون پزشکی قبول میشم توی این 5 ماه..
> چون از نظر منبع من کم کاستی ندارم..
> من همه ی dvdهای تو سایت رو دارم همشونو دارم...
> تازه کلاس خصوصی واسه عربی و زیست هم میرمم....فقد یه خرده روحیه ام ضعیفه همین..
> میخوام ا روزی 12 ساعت شروع کنم..
> یا خداااااااااااااااااااااا کمکم کن..
> من نماز نمیخونم شاید به این خاطر باشه ..کارام همه گره خورده..
> بچه ها اسمم محموده شمارا به خدا برام دعا کنید ..
> الهی شما هم به رشته دلخواه تون برسید ..
> واسه منم دعا کنید مرسی..دوستان گلم.دم همتون گرررررررررم



قبول شدن پزشکی تو ی 5ماه به نظرم امان پذیر هست اما به شرطی که واقعا به درس دل ببندی.سعی کن اگه واسه یه درس چن تا منبع داری اول یکیشو تموم کنی بعد بری سراغ بعدی اگه بخوای بین منابعت م بشی کارت خراب میشه.پس فقط به هدفت فک کن مسایل حاشیه ای رو از خودت دور کن.ایشالا موفق بشی.درضمن تو کی ازرقبای منی چون منم واسه پزشکی میجنگم  :Y (503): 
به نظر من اگه سعی کنی به خدانزدیک تر بشی خیلی خوبه چون به آرامشی که سر جلسه بهت میده نیازداری . :Y (471):

----------


## هدی

بچه ها خدا خیرتون بده نظرات خوبی دارین
من به نوبه خودم از دوستانی که وقت می زارن و به این خوبی مشاوره می دن ممنونم :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Amirio

ان شا الله ببینیم تاپیکی که محمود جان گفته پزشکی بهشتی قبول شدم.

برا سلامتیش صلوات.....

----------


## Amirio

> اقا  شماها خیلی باحالین،همه  با یه اشاره اومدین کمک،گرچه من ادم بد شانسی هستم اما بازم امتحان میکنم.یه کمک کوچولو هم به من بکنید!!!!!
> برا رتبه زیر 1000 گروه ریاضی درس ها رو باید چند در صد بزنیم؟



نیازی به درصد نداری گلم!

تو کنار بخاری تو خونه زحمت بکش بگو خدا توفیق بده زحمت بکشم خودت برکتشو بده! الیس الله بکاف عبده؟ ایا خدا برای بنده اش کافی نیست! 

برکتت رو از خودش بخواه رتبه زیر 1000 چه عرض کنم با کرامتی که خدا داره هر رتبه ای که به دلت افتاد میتونی بگیری! فقط تلاش و توکل....

----------


## 010203

> ان شا الله ببینیم تاپیکی که محمود جان گفته پزشکی بهشتی قبول شدم.
> 
> برا سلامتیش صلوات.....


مرسی امیررر جان دمت گرررررررررم شما خیلی باحالین ..از همتون تشکر میکنم بازم ممنونم.

----------


## karen

> نیازی به درصد نداری گلم!
> 
> تو کنار بخاری تو خونه زحمت بکش بگو خدا توفیق بده زحمت بکشم خودت برکتشو بده! الیس الله بکاف عبده؟ ایا خدا برای بنده اش کافی نیست! 
> 
> برکتت رو از خودش بخواه رتبه زیر 1000 چه عرض کنم با کرامتی که خدا داره هر رتبه ای که به دلت افتاد میتونی بگیری! فقط تلاش و توکل....


ممنونم،حرفات کاملا درسته.اما خدا عقل داده که  تلاش که میخوای بکنی در جهت رسیدن به هدفت باشه .

----------


## Amirio

> مرسی امیررر جان دمت گرررررررررم شما خیلی باحالین ..از همتون تشکر میکنم بازم ممنونم.



دکتر یادته میگفتی اینا  همش جکه؟

راستی مطب زدی خبر کن بیایم پیشت..... :Y (536):

----------


## benyamin6422

ان شاء االله همه اونایی که اومدن این تاپیک رو خوندن راهنمایی کردن نظر دادن همدردی کردن موفق بشن و به رشته دلخواهشون برسن الهی امین :Y (561):  :Y (561): 
نمیدونم چ حسی بهم دست داد خواستم دعا کنم

----------


## sogand20

منم پارسال خیییییییلی خرج کردم چون فک میکردم برنامه ریزی ندارم بهترین  مشاورو باید داشته باشم! یکی از بهترین منابع رو تهیه کردم ولی تفاوت من  اینجاس که مشاورم سرم کلاه گذاشت! و همش فکر میکردم بدون مشاور نمیشه و نمی  خوندم! روحیه مو باخته بودم و کنکورمم خراب کردم! ول کن عزیزم این حرفارو!  مشاور کیلو چنده؟! البته من بازم فک میکنم بدون مشاور نمیتونم ولی احساس  میکنم اگه بخوای میتونی! فقط تو انتخاب مشاورت خیلی دقت کن. تو فقط باید به  کنکور فک کنی نه اینکه حرفای مشاورت که هیچی حالیش نیس روحیه تو خراب کنه!  ایشالا اگرم خواستی ب کسی اعتماد کنی بهترین ها ب پستت بخوره...
منم تازه هنوز میخوام شروع کنم ب خوندن چون دانشجو ام. تا اونجایی ک من  میدونم پارسال این موقع اونقد استرس داشتم ک همش فک میکردم وقت کمه ولی کم  کم ک وقت میگذشت ب این نتیجه میرسیدم ک اگه این زمان با همت درس میخوندم  هیچوقت مشکل وقت نمیداشتم! پس وقت هس! خیلی ها هستن ک تا الآن نخوندن و  خیلی ها هستن ک هنوزم حس خوندن ندارن پس من و تو سعی کنیم جزء اونا نباشیم.  ما ب بهترین ها خواهیم رسید...
راستی من چون کنکور قبول نشده بودم نماز نمیخوندم ولی الآن ک دوباره شروع ب نماز کردم میبینم واقعا آرامش میده ب آدم
خدایا خدایا داروسازی میخوام. میشه؟! هر دانشگاهی باشه ما قبول داریم. یا ارحم الراحمین ما ب طرفت قدم برمیداریم دیگه ناامیدمون نکن

----------


## javad.sh

چه جالب !  :Yahoo (20):  منم که مثل این دوستمون محمودم 
فقط با این تفاوت که اون تجربی ومن ریاضی و اینکه اون امید داره ولی من ندارم   :Yahoo (108):

----------


## saba.

منم دقیقا مثل شما شدم یعنی هر چی تا حالا خوندم هیچ پیشرفتی نکردم البته من تنها خرجی که کردم برای قلم چی بود ولی چند روزقبل نشستم کلی گریه و با خدا حرف زدن و کمک خواستن دیدم زمان از دست رفتمو که نمیتونم بر گردونم پس از همین زمانی که دارم باید نهایت  استفاده رو ببرم  نشستم یه برنامه برای خودم نوشتم که بتونم عقب افتادگی هامو جبران کنم خلاصهههه بگم هیچوقت برای کاری دیر نیست به قول یه رتبه برتری که پارسال برای ما سخنرانی کرد حتی اگه یه ساعت به کنکور مونده باشع تو نهایت سعیتو بکن (اوووووووو تازه هنوز 5 ماااااااه وقت داری کلیه)
امیدت به خدا باشه و تلاش کن 100% موفق میشی
من که گفتم رتبه تک رقمی کمتر نمخوام:yahoo (4): :Y (621): 
تازه من یه دوستی داشتم یک ماه مونده به کنکور خوند الان دانشگاه شیراز رشته دبیری فیزیکه دولتی روزانه بلههه

----------


## Amirio

> چه جالب !  منم که مثل این دوستمون محمودم 
> فقط با این تفاوت که اون تجربی ومن ریاضی و اینکه اون امید داره ولی من ندارم



یعنی چی؟

چه حرفیه میزنی؟

همین اقا محمودی که میگیم یه روز اومد توی تاپیک O.o°انگیزه میدهیم در حد فیل O.o° گفت اینا همش جکه!

ولی تا که یکم بچه ها باهاش صحبت کردن این جوری شد!

نبینم بگی امید ندارم!

فقط کافران از رحمت خدا ناامید اند!

پس این حرفو نزن! کافیه یه بار از ته دل بگی  خدا میخوام استارت رو بزنم خودت تا اخرش منو پشتیبانی کن! میبنی همه چیو همه کس برای موفقیت تو دست به دست هم دادن تا برسی قله!

شک ندارم انگیره فیل رو بخونی 181 درجه تغییر میکنی. خواهی دید که به تواب 2 محمود امید میگیری

من الله توفیق.....

التماس دعای فرج....

----------

